# Raw-ish onion preparation



## ptolemy (Sep 3, 2011)

I have not seen many preparation of raw onions in salads or as sides. The reason I ask is because my mother always had them as sides and I finally asked what she did...

She simply said that she sliced them thinly and let it sit in vinegar for 2-3 hours. Then she washed out the vinegar and finished it with good quality olive oil. 

The reason I find it interesting is because onions stay fresh/crispy and become sweeter with little vinegar flavor (nowhere as intense as salad dressings). I find it very good with anything fried or roasted or just in sandwiches/burgers. 

Does anyone else do something similar?


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

With red onions! And maybe some sliced garlic!


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2011)

I make pickled onions all the time to serve with my BBQ.

One is to use Vidalia onions sliced,soaked in ice water for 15 min,dry, add vinegar, some salt,sugar a few peppercorns, juniper berries what have you.

Place in ziplock bag for 24 hours or more, turning when you remember.

Serve with any tasty sandwich- but pulled pork is perfect......


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh ya, and star anise in the brine!


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome. Would something like this fly in a restaurant enviroment? Or is it just too plain...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 3, 2011)

It's too plain for haute cuisine, and too tedious for regular dining. Might be the kind of thing you see in fast casual places, like Panera Bread or something.

Quick pickling is underrated.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

Too tedious?


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2011)

Did Eamon just insult my pickles? 



Hahahaha.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> Did Eamon just insult my pickles?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.


 
LOL...
Funny thing is I was reading this thread as I'm eating a homemade tuna salad for which I just picked some red onion for.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 3, 2011)

I also pickle mushrooms similar way. I just buy premade italian dressing (crazy, I know), get plain whites or portabella's, cube them into 4, boil for 15-20 min and then marinade 24-48 hrs. Very bright flavor.
I am using these as an alternative to pickles, which I only like when they are pickled for a long time.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> Did Eamon just insult my pickles?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.



Well, hurry your pickles up, I won't have a problem!


----------

